# Dirt Rally G25 Lenkwinkel & Ingame Winkel stimmen nicht



## Jamal90901 (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

habe mir Dirt Rally heute gekauft & kriege es seit 2 std nicht hin, dass das Lenken richtig funktioniert.

In AC,PC o RR hatte ich nie Probleme damit.

So meine Logitech Einstellungen: (Ich habe ein Profil für Dirt Rally angelegt)

Intensität aller Effekte 100%
Federefekt 0%
Dämpfungseffekt 0%
Zentrerfeder aktivieren: Nein

Kombinierte Pedale: Nein
Drehbereich: 900°
Speziele Spieleinstellungen verwenden/zulassen: Ja

Das habe ich Global & Spiel spezifisch.

Wenn ich zB voll Einlenke steht das Lenkrad grade mal auf 90° & es fährt sich einfach b*** mit 540° etwas mehr aber unbrauchbar.

Habe mir paar Videos angeashaut & da stimmt das Verhältnis eig. fast 1:1 also wo liegt mein Problem. Im Spiel kann man ja kein Lenkwinkel angeben.

Ich habe paar settings aus dem Workshop probiert hat nichts gebracht.
Habe eine anleitung Probiert mit PC an anstöpseln bischen im Geräte & Drucker öffnen auch alles nichts.


EDIT: Ich habe nun die außen Kamera aktiviert & es sieht so aus als wenn die Reifen sich 1:1 mit bewegen nur eben im Cockpit nicht.
EDIT: Ich fahre nun mit 700° & es fährt sich gut.

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (6. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub, du musst bei den Lenkradoptionen die Einstellung "Softsperre" einschalten. Dann sollte DiRT Rally den Lenkwinkel je nach Fahrzeug automatisch anpassen und das virtuelle Lenkrad sollte sich dann auch 1:1 mitdrehen.

Also im Logitech-Treiber auf die vollen 900° einstellen, ingame Softsperre einschalten und .....ganz wichtig ..... Gerät korrekt kalibrieren. Letzteres findest du ebenfalls ingame in den Lenkradoptionen.


Edit: Hab hier mal einen Screenshot gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jamal90901 (6. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Antwort 

Die Softsperre hatte ich von Anfang an an & Kalibriert habe ich auch schon. Wenn ich im Kalibrier Menü lenke stimmt auch der Balken der sich dort bewegt über ein.

Weiss echt nicht was da los ist.

Evtl was in der INI Datei, dass die Übersetzung nicht stimmt?


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (6. Januar 2016)

Was vielleicht noch sein könnte ...... hast du die Lenkradsättigung nicht auf 100%? Wenn nicht, dann dreh die mal auf 100%.

Oder mach's wie ich ....... schalte das virtuelle Lenkrad einfach in den Optionen aus. Du hast ja schließlich ein Lenkrad in der Hand.


----------



## Jamal90901 (6. Januar 2016)

e_r_n_i_e schrieb:


> Was vielleicht noch sein könnte ...... hast du die Lenkradsättigung nicht auf 100%? Wenn nicht, dann dreh die mal auf 100%.
> 
> Oder mach's wie ich ....... schalte das virtuelle Lenkrad einfach in den Optionen aus. Du hast ja schließlich ein Lenkrad in der Hand.




Ich schau zu Hause mal & meld mich dann wieder. 
Ja das hatte ich auch schon ist optisch aber nicht das beste


----------



## Jamal90901 (6. Januar 2016)

Die Lenkradsättigung ist auf 100% & habe ebenfalls neu kalibriert, leider kein Erfolg. Das Auto lenkt Visuell max. 90° links/rechts ein.

EDIT: Ich fahre nun mit der Amaturen cam & es fährt sich ganz gut, so wie es jetzt ist soll´s zwar nicht sein aber na gut.

Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe 


Mfg Patrick.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2016)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Tastatur aus?

Vielleicht einfach ein "Grafikfehler" und das Lenkrad dreht sich in dem Spiel maximal um eine Vierteldrehung.


----------



## Jamal90901 (6. Januar 2016)

EDIT: Ich habe nun die Option gewählt, dass nur das Lenkrad ohne Arme angezeigt wird & es funktioniert.

Ich bedanke mich hiermit bei allen die mir geholfen haben, schönen Abend noch


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (6. Januar 2016)

Jamal90901 schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich habe nun die Option gewählt, dass nur das Lenkrad ohne Arme angezeigt wird & es funktioniert.


Das wäre mein nächster Tipp gewesen, als ich grad gelesen hab, dass das virtuelle Lenkrad nur 90° nach rechts und links dreht. 
Gut, dass es jetzt funktioniert.


----------

